# Tracker wood grips!



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

If you are interested in great wood grips for your Taurus Tracker, here is a very good source.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/324145532989

I got the last set of these maple grips, but I sent the dude a message asking if he will be making more and here is his response:
*YES---WILL BE MAKING SOME MORE IN A MONTH OR SO...HAVE MOSTLY ENGLISH WALNUT, BASTOGNE WALNUT, ZEBRAWOOD, AND SOME MAPLE...FINALLY USING ALL MY CUT OFF BLOCKS FROM CUSTOM RIFLES I HAVE DONE OVER THE YEARS....CH*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Those look great!


----------

